# Two features I don't like with the 922



## Tabu

The first feature I do not like is when a recorded show/movie is over you are prompted with a pop up. You can either delete, go to my media or click live TV. The delete button should not be listed here. This is why, I do not know if it is a bug or setup this way, but my tv1 will protect everything I ask it to. The tv 2 will not. My tv2 is in the kids room. They will watch a show and delete it not knowing any better. If the system worked the would not be able to without the password I designated. 

The second is how you setup a protected show/movie. The 722 is much better in this regard. I could just choose a show click on it and have the option on the right to protect. With the 922 you have to edit all, click on the show, edit action, choose protect, then remember to close edit. If you do not do this then it doesn't work. It Seems to be a rather round about way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Tabu said:


> The second is how you setup a protected show/movie. The 722 is much better in this regard. I could just choose a show click on it and have the option on the right to protect. With the 922 you have to edit all, click on the show, edit action, choose protect, then remember to close edit. If you do not do this then it doesn't work. It Seems to be a rather round about way.


I can't speak to your TV2 situation, since I don't run in dual mode... but IF you are in dual mode (it sounds like you probably are) there are different lock settings for TV2 than for TV1... though you can copy these settings to TV2 if you want them both the same. You might want to try that in the Parental Controls menu and see if it makes a difference.

On the protected program... you do know you can protect one show at a time without going into Edit All, right?

If you hover over a DVR event and press "Select" you get a popup menu of several options... select "Edit" from that menu and you have the option to Protect that specific recording.


----------



## garygaryj

While it looks like you have all the right ideas for this user, Stewart, I'm wondering if you or anyone else has the "best e-mail address" for suggestions for future tweaks of the 922? It's a great box, and a few more tweaks would make it even better.

I've run into a couple of good ones, but not sure of the best way to get them to the right department at Dish.

- Gary J.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll be honest here...

Dish doesn't even always seem to listen to reports of problems... and the suggestions almost always seem to fall on deaf ears.

I'm also not aware of a good email address to submit ideas. We do have Dish IRT reps that post/read here... and some have said they are passing the ideas along. I think that is about as good as you can hope for. So you could look up one of them and send a PM to make them aware of your suggestions or post them in a thread here and ask them to take a look.


----------



## koralis

The feature I don't like the most is the increased monthly fee.


----------



## AZ.

koralis said:


> The feature I don't like the most is the increased monthly fee.


I wouldnt mind If I got somthing for it!...as of now what is the extra $4 for??I thought for sure they were going to make google TV part of it? Some lame apps. as of now???

Would love to hear someone answer,,,,,5 good reasons for the extra $4 charge!


----------



## jal

What is the fee strucutre for a 922? Multiple 922s?


----------



## RasputinAXP

first 922 is free, every one after that is 20.


----------



## jal

So, does the first one free include DVR service for free? Does the second one for $20 include mirror and dvr fee? How much is the up front lease fee?


----------



## 356B

RasputinAXP said:


> first 922 is free, every one after that is 20.


I wonder what they'll do with me....if anything. I have a 722k and a 922, I'm thinking when the Xip premiers I'll let the 722k go. I personally prefer the 922 to the 722k even with the issues.
Then I read the Xip only will go to new customers...which seems odd and I doubt.


----------



## RasputinAXP

jal said:


> So, does the first one free include DVR service for free? Does the second one for $20 include mirror and dvr fee? How much is the up front lease fee?


No, the DVR fee is $10 for a 922 and covers all DVRs in the house. Up front lease fee is $199 for Plan A folks with 2 year commitment, I believe it's 399 for others. It's $569 on Sadoun.


----------



## RasputinAXP

356B said:


> I wonder what they'll do with me....if anything. I have a 722k and a 922, I'm thinking when the Xip premiers I'll let the 722k go. I personally prefer the 922 to the 722k even with the issues.
> Then I read the Xip only will go to new customers...which seems odd and I doubt.


You let the 722 go and get a XiP, I'd assume the XiP would become primary and the 922 would become $20.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's hard to answer cleanly... because of the way Dish does the fees.

IF you have one 922 on your account, and no other Dish receivers... then you have a $10 DVR fee, and that's it.

IF you add a non-922 to your account, that would be an additional fee for the receiver... the 922 would remain the primary on the account... and the DVR fee for the 922 covers the whole account.

IF you add a second 922 to your account, then that would be $20 extra for the additional receiver... and the DVR fee was already covered.


----------



## l8er

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF you add a non-922 to your account, that would be an additional fee for the receiver... the 922 would remain the primary on the account... and the DVR fee for the 922 covers the whole account. ....


 IIRC, last summer when I purchased my 922 and made it the primary receiver on my account, the existing 722k was going to cost me $17/month DVR fee. I dropped the 722k quickly at that point, otherwise I would have kept it.


----------

